# Hello all! New TT Roadster owner



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

Hi All,

New owner of a 2007 TT Roadster, loving the forum and will chat soon!

Cheers

Blake


----------



## SazTT21 (May 11, 2009)

hiya welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum

MK2 TT  Good Choice


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Blake


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Welcome to the forum Blake


Blimey Paul, you're on the ball tonight... :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum Blake
> ...


Called Spam Rich mate, ive taken a leaf out of your book :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes! I've already been busy posting 

Chat soon [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

